# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  دیپلم مجدد

## Mohammad_kh066

سلام دوستان وقت بخیر ممنون میشم یه جواب درست بهم  بدید چون واقعا  از هرکی میپرسم یکی میگه نمیشه یکی میگه میشه و هرکی یه چیزی میگه ..

من سال ۹۷ فارغ التحصیل شدم  دیپلم ریاضی . حالا هدفم کنکور تیرماه و خدمتم رفتم الانم دانشجوام. میخوام دیپلم مجدد تجربی بگیرم .
سوالم اینه میگن قبل ثبت نام باید دیپلم گرفته باشم اگه این شکلی باشه خب منم شرایطم مثل دوازدهمیا میشه دگ!!!! پس باید چیکار کنم؟
من فروردین ثبت نام کنکوره واسه کد سوابق تحصیلی جدیدم چیکارکنم چون خرداد امتحان میدم دگ کدسوابق جدید واسم صادر میشه دگ ممنون میشم دوستان دوازدهمی بگن!؟(بهمن ماه برم بزرگسالان شرکت کنم پرونده تشکیل بدم ؟اوکیه اینکار؟)
سوال بعدی اینکه  نظام  اموزشی و ثبت نام و کلا شبیه دوازدهما پر کنم فرم ثبت نامو درسته؟

----------

